# Old, New, Borrowed & Blue



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

It's the morning of the wedding and I'm just getting ready but I really wanted to share with TB my something old, something new, something borrowed & something blue because I know you guys will aporeciate it more than anyone and understand how much it means to me.



It's a blue feather, borrowed from an old friend (my sweet baby Oisin who I miss so dearly), displayed in a new custom made pendant - and of course I also wanted Noah to be present and so lots of his yellow and red feathers are mixed through all the pieces - luke will be wearing cuff links displaying Noahs feathers.


----------



## chirper (Dec 29, 2014)

My best wishes for today and ever after


----------



## jellyblue (Aug 11, 2010)

All the best to you and your to-be-husband on this special day. The pendant and cuff links are perfect! Oisin and Noah are with you for the celebration. Hugs to you.


----------



## Abarriger (Jun 16, 2015)

Congratulations! These are just stunning!


----------



## Therm (Aug 2, 2015)

That's beautiful and very creative. 
Have a wonderful day.


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

That's wonderful and it makes the happy occasion even more meaningful and special because you have included both Oisin and Noah. :hug:

The flock of 14 and I are wishing you and Luke a lifetime of happiness together! :b-day:


----------



## Kate C (Oct 15, 2007)

They are really lovely Niamh. My congratulations to the happy couple.


----------



## Littlegreybird (Sep 23, 2015)

Those are absolutely amazing Niamh. Congratulations to you both  I'm really excited for your big day!


----------



## ParrotletsRock (Jun 8, 2009)

Very cool and beautiful! Congrats !!


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Those are beautiful  Congratulations!! :hug:


----------



## deriksen (Dec 5, 2014)

Congratulations on your big day! It's so special that you get to carry a little bit of Oisin and Noah with you on your wedding day. I love the idea :budgie:


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

How awesome. Blessings to you both on this most special occasion....


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Niamh,

I love the way you've included Oisin and Noah in your ceremony with the beautiful jewelry. 
That was inspired, creative and a very lovely sentiment you will remember always.

As is customary, I extend my congratulations to Luke and my best wishes to you.

Enjoy every minute of your special day as you begin your journey of a lifetime of many happy memories together. :hug:*


----------

